# Repairing Flats???



## coolcat (Jan 16, 2010)

So I just recently found out that all of our flats have huge holes in them. Is there anyway to repair them besides using tape on the back or the method with wheat paste? Because its so messy... any ideas? Please help thanks bunches


----------



## DuckJordan (Jan 16, 2010)

I'm assuming you are speaking of muslin flats and not hollywood flats.

We just build new ones if the older ones get damaged too badly. it really depends on personal preferance you could put a muslin patch on them using the animal glue method to hold to the back side of the flat. to me though that would look really bad and would cause me more headache than just spending the money to build a new one.


----------



## MNBallet (Jan 16, 2010)

coolcat said:


> So I just recently found out that all of our flats have huge holes in them. Is there anyway to repair them besides using tape on the back or the method with wheat paste? Because its so messy... any ideas? Please help thanks bunches



a real "hole" and not just tears or rips? Is large amonts of fabric missing that you need to replace, and then repaint? The paint job to much to just reface the entire flat?

I've repaired many a drop by gluing fabric directly to the backside with watered down Elmers or Flex glue. Just make sure you use already painted or "sized" fabric. If you don't you will get nasty wrinkles on your drop (or in your case the flat skin) as your repair fabric shrinks.

I also had good luck with a special repair fabric that you iron on. It comes with glue built in that is activated with the heat. My wardrobe crew used it to repair a huge square tear 4' x 4'on the backside of a cyc. They got it at the local fabric store.

Ken Pogin
Production / Tour Manager
Minnesota Ballet


----------



## Footer (Jan 16, 2010)

Iron on patches work very well. The glue route works as well. Both will show up onstage.

However, your best bet is to reskin the flat. Muslin in 5 dollars a yard for a typical 4' wide flat. Might be worth it.


----------

